# Wärmeleitpads, welche Materialstärken bei GPUs?



## Rolk (11. Dezember 2018)

*Wärmeleitpads, welche Materialstärken bei GPUs?*

Moin,

falls über die Feiertage Bastellaune aufkommen sollte , würde ich gerne mal ausprobieren was es bringt bei einer Grafikkarte WLP + Wärmeleitpads auszutauschen. Hochwertige WLP ist im Haus und in einer der letzten PCGH Print war auch ein Test zu Wärmeleitpads. Bleibt allerdings die Frage, was für Materialstärken kommen bei Grafikkarten i.d.R. zum Einsatz? 0,5mm?

Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen damit bei Fury, Polaris oder Vega gemacht? Hat es sich gelohnt?


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpads, welche Materialstärken bei GPUs?*



Rolk schrieb:


> Bleibt allerdings die Frage, was für Materialstärken kommen bei Grafikkarten i.d.R. zum Einsatz? 0,5mm?


Auf meiner RX 470 ist Wärmeleitpaste auf dem Chip.
Auf den RAMs ist gar nichts.

Bei einer alten HD 4850 waren 0,5mm Pads auf den RAMs.


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpads, welche Materialstärken bei GPUs?*



Rolk schrieb:


> Bleibt allerdings die Frage, was für Materialstärken kommen bei Grafikkarten i.d.R. zum Einsatz? 0,5mm?



Das ist dem Herstellerdesign vollständig selbst überlassen, ob sie 0,5er oder 1er oder gar keine oder noch dickere Pads benutzen. Viele WaKü-Blöcke haben sogar mehrere verschiedene Dicken dabei, da etwa die RAMs andere Pads bekommen als die VRMs.
Du wirst keine Chance haben als nachzusehen/nachzumessen was du brauchst.


----------



## Rolk (11. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpads, welche Materialstärken bei GPUs?*

Mist, ich hätte gedacht es gibt eine Stärke die in aller Regel, natürlich nicht immer, benutzt wird. Insbesondere bei den ganzen Grafikkarten, wo der Kühler direkt mit den VRAMs und RAM Kontakt aufnimmt.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (21. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpads, welche Materialstärken bei GPUs?*

1 mm müsste die häufigste Varianate sein, aber 0,5 mm sind keinesfalls selten. Auf Spulen, unter Backplates oder wenn Bauteile unterschiedlicher Höhe gekühlt werden sollen, kann man auch 2 oder 3 mm benötigen. Wenn man keine breite Auswahl zur Hand hat, sollte man immer damit rechnen, nach einer Messung noch einmal welche bestellen zu müssen.


----------



## Rolk (22. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpads, welche Materialstärken bei GPUs?*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> 1 mm müsste die häufigste Varianate sein, aber 0,5 mm sind keinesfalls selten. Auf Spulen, unter Backplates oder wenn Bauteile unterschiedlicher Höhe gekühlt werden sollen, kann man auch 2 oder 3 mm benötigen. Wenn man keine breite Auswahl zur Hand hat, sollte man immer damit rechnen, nach einer Messung noch einmal welche bestellen zu müssen.



Danke. Ich habe mittlerweile von den Arctic Pads alle drei stärken (0,5mm + 1mm + 1,5mm) hier. Allerdings nur von den 0,5er die Grosspackung, aber das wird hoffentlich dennoch reichen? Jetzt muss ich mir noch ein Opfer aussuchen. Wahrscheinlich wird es die Sapphire RX570 8GB Pulse. Die könnte es vertragen, wenn man die Lüfterdrehzahl wenigstens um 200-300rpm drücken könnte.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (22. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpads, welche Materialstärken bei GPUs?*

Ich habe eine Gigabyte GTX970. Die hat Pads auf den SpaWas und den RAMs vorne wie hinten. WLP an der GPU...

Die Pads sind ursprünglich 1mm dick. Beim Zerlegen der Karte haben all die ICs sorgenfreie Anbindung an die Kühlung gezeigt.

Wenn man auf Nummer sicher gehen will, verbraucht man einen Bogen Pads und schaut sich am nächsten Tag beim Zerlegen an, ob die ICs alle bündig und ohne Artefakte Wärme transportieren.

Wenn das dann stimmig ist, macht man die Prozedur noch einmal mit neuen PADs.

Dann ist man Safe. Die Nvidia GPU hatte ich dann mit MX2 Salbe mit einer Klinge vom Abbruchmesser hauchdünn aufgezogen. 10 Grad Celsius weniger.


----------



## Rolk (22. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpads, welche Materialstärken bei GPUs?*

10°C weniger nur mit der MX2 ist schon heftig. Kannst du sagen woran das lag? War die alte WLP schon zu Staub zerfallen, die Karte vorher schlecht montiert oder war die original WLP einfach nur so mieserabel?


----------



## Plasmadampfer (22. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpads, welche Materialstärken bei GPUs?*

Tja, das habe ich mich auch gefragt. Die Gigabyte MonteurInnen haben da glaube ich, Elmex Professional  Repair und Prevent Zahnsalbe aufgetragen und das viel zu dick.

Bei WLP gilt, weniger ist mehr.

Wie gesagt, ich ziehe eine Stecknadelkopfgroße Menge WLP mit einer Klinge vom Cutter(Abbruchmesser) auf, so daß dann an den Seiten nichts rausqillt. Das Kupfer soll ja Kontakt haben zur CPU oder GPU und nur die mehr oder weniger rauhen Oberflächen sollen durch die WLP auch maximal möglichen Wärmekontakt bekommen.

Hauchdünn, so daß man nur Heidi Berge und Peter Tal ausgleicht 

Die Erbsengroße Menge WLP auf die Mitte der CPU Methode halte ich persönlich für nicht richtig geil.


----------



## Rolk (22. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpads, welche Materialstärken bei GPUs?*

Ich bin auch altmodisch und habe mich bisher bei CPUs nicht von der Spachtelmethode abbringen lassen.


----------



## 0ssi (22. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpads, welche Materialstärken bei GPUs?*

Kauf dir lieber ein Gehäuse mit Boden und Deckellüftern weil das bringt 10°C statt 1°C durch andere Heatpads. Wenn du das schon hast darfst du natürlich weiterbasteln für 11°C.


----------



## Rolk (22. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpads, welche Materialstärken bei GPUs?*

Einblasende Bodenlüfter nie wieder. Staub im Gehäuse zu wischen ist nicht mein Fall. Ziel ist nicht die Temperatur um 1°C zu senken, sondern die Lüfterdrehzahl um ein paar 100rpm zu senken.


----------



## 0ssi (22. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpads, welche Materialstärken bei GPUs?*

Cool, dein Netzteil ist also oben. Ich mag oldschool !  Wenn 1°C 100rpm sind, wie viel rpm sind dann 10°C ?


----------



## Rolk (22. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpads, welche Materialstärken bei GPUs?*

Also eigentlich steckt das wahrscheinliche Versuchsobjekt momentan sogar in einem Exotengehäuse mit ausblasendem Bodenlüfter und mit Innenluft ansaugendem NT.^^


----------



## 0ssi (23. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpads, welche Materialstärken bei GPUs?*

Ich wollte nur darauf hinaus, dass Gehäuselüfter im Gehäuseboden gar keinen Staub verursachen denn dort sind Staubfilter, genau wie beim Netzteil was in aktuellen Gehäusen ebenfalls unten Luft einsaugt.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (24. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Wärmeleitpads, welche Materialstärken bei GPUs?*



Rolk schrieb:


> Danke. Ich habe mittlerweile von den Arctic Pads alle drei stärken (0,5mm + 1mm + 1,5mm) hier. Allerdings nur von den 0,5er die Grosspackung, aber das wird hoffentlich dennoch reichen? Jetzt muss ich mir noch ein Opfer aussuchen. Wahrscheinlich wird es die Sapphire RX570 8GB Pulse. Die könnte es vertragen, wenn man die Lüfterdrehzahl wenigstens um 200-300rpm drücken könnte.



Mit dem Vorrat bist du auf der sicheren Seite. Unter mehr als 1,5 mm dicken Pads habe ich auf Grafikkarten bislang auch keine Großverbraucher gefunden und beispielsweise bei einer Spule, an der nur ein Wärmestau verhindert werden soll, kann man auch mal 1+1 mm nutzen, wenn 2 mm gefordert und nicht zur Hand sind.


----------

